

Oz vs. Apple - RottenApple88
http://blog.rockethub.com/oz-vs-apple-crowdfunding
Using crowdfunding to take on Apple's questionable practices? Mr. Ozwald is trying to do just that.
======
sorbus
"They actually refused to acknowledge the sales on the chart because the sales
were all coming from the same city. This really leads me and others to believe
that while any song can be purchased buy the same user 20 times, only certain
songs may get those 20 purchases credited to their overall sales."

I don't see how this logically follows. It would make much more sense for
apple to only track the first purchase of a song by a user for all songs, to
eliminate attempts to game the system such as this - more popular songs simply
get more downloads from multiple locations, and therefor do not fall afoul of
the automated systems for stopping this sort of thing.

